# 5500c3ct mag elite



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm having problems with my button sticking on my abu when I engage it to cast. It makes an awful clicking noise when I turn the handle and will not disengage.Thanks for any help!!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Your problem should be easy to repair. I talked to Ryan at Hatteras Jacks aout your problem.Give him a call at 252-987-2428.You get the reel to him and he will repair it for you or maybe guide you thru the repair.I had the same problem and he showed me how to repair it but explainning is difficult.
bob


----------

